# Ugliest car ever made?



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Mines has to be the Fiat Multipla.... i die a little everytime i see one. Anyone else any opinions? doubt theres gonna be many aston martins on this list lol


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

The pt cruiser or that van/people carrier with the roll of fat under the windscreen, not too sure what it is but I hate it!


----------



## eddiegtb (Jul 16, 2011)

Toyota yaris verso has to be the worst ever


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I know it's electric, but does this count..?










Absolutely awful looking

Edit: I think it's called a G-Wizz...


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> The pt cruiser or that van/people carrier with the roll of fat under the windscreen, not too sure what it is but I hate it!


Thats the dreaded multipla!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for me this takes the prize

ever so slightly outwieghs the multipla

















pontiac aztek


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

oohoo thats a new one to add to the list... i think if i actually seen one of them all of me might die, rather then the small piece from the multipla.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dont think they made it outside of the usa thankfully lol..

made in mexico.. designed by wayne cherry..

who designed the vauxhalls of the late 60's upto early 90's(becoming director later on and overseeing design more so)
namely the firenza, chevette, carlton and cavalier... none of which i'd call nice looking.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> dont think they made it outside of the usa thankfully lol..
> 
> made in mexico.. designed by wayne cherry..
> 
> ...


dont actually mind the firenza lol but your right with the other ones lol


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

Heres one........................ Nissan JUKE ..........YUK


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

never liked the juke myself.. i've got its slightly bigger brother..


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> never liked the juke myself.. i've got its slightly bigger brother..


Qashqai?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah Qashqai.. hence the username


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Multipla is the first that comes in my mind but then, another disaster of car industry is recalled in my mind. Worst thing is this thing is sold nowdays:

Ssangyong Actyon





































It comes in pickup version too:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

I had one the other day but I've now totaly forgotten, worse than the multipla, juke looks great from the back but the front's horriffic, someone near us has the ssangyong the back end is far worse than the front... And that's pretty dire


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

ugliest cars for me are:

hyundai coupe









allegro estate









morgan aero 8... ****eyed









microcar virgo... seriously...WTF


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

haha this isnt particularily braw either


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicane said:


> ugliest cars for me are:
> 
> hyundai coupe
> 
> ...


i adore the cross eyed aero 8! 

:lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I was in Central London on Saturday and saw a G-Whiz for the first time....
I don't care if It's electric or not. It's just hideous.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

detaillover said:


> Thats the dreaded multipla!!!
> 
> View attachment 18707


I kind like this car! It's a smater car than a suv, confortable, affidable, not expensive to buy and if you choose the Bi-Power you'd save a lot of money for fuel. 
In italy any surfer has got one of this.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Keep seeing these around. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

C13URD said:


> Heres one........................ Nissan JUKE ..........YUK


This is one of the uglyest!

I really can't understand the BWM mini hearse clubman










The new coupe it's gonna be the ugliest


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

For me its got to be the mk1 Renault Twingo that was aweful no wonder they never sold it in the UK


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> This is one of the uglyest!
> 
> I really can't understand the BWM mini hearse clubman
> 
> The new coupe it's gonna be the ugliest


I agree. BMW have totally ruined the mini. Also the BMW X6 :doublesho wtf??


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ercapoccia said:


> The new coupe it's gonna be the ugliest


they have actually described it in promtional material as a hat backwards i mean WTF. oh the 5 series GT thing another pointless car.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> for me this takes the prize
> 
> ever so slightly outwieghs the multipla
> 
> ...


Designed using an Etch a Sketch by the look of it, hideous looking thing.

Multiplas aren't the best looking cars, I have to admit, but for stuff spoiling the view on these shores it's the Nissan Juke for me, that is scary ugly, like some creature out of Doctor Who, far worse than the Fiat if you ask me.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sssanyongdingdong...


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Sssanyongdingdong...


This thing got be photoshopped... ROFLOL


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

I kinda like the Nissan Cube.

Mines has to be the PT Cruiser.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i kinda like the cube aswell...

at first i hated it..
then its kinda grew on me.. its different... when my car go's in for servicing i'd rather have a cube for the day than a juke or nissan note!(or worse a micra!!)

wouldn't own one though lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm trying to think of reallllllyyyy awful cars

erm not really i think the majority have been listed...

:lol: 

edit: just had a thought the chrysler neon i hate every angle on them.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the nissan cube is pretty funky too....won't see me driving one mind you... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I think the nissan cube is pretty funky too....won't see me driving one mind you... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


maybe you should add one to your collection!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> maybe you should add one to your collection!


:lol:

That award seems to be going to a rather faded red 1996 auto toyota carina...

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

And this!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

There's hundreds of them nissan cubes up here in sunderland. millions of qashqais and jukes too. you can spot a nissan employee a mile off round here :lol:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

fiat multipla

the sheer sight of them makes me shudder


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

ercapoccia said:


> I kind like this car! It's a smater car than a suv, confortable, affidable, not expensive to buy and if you choose the Bi-Power you'd save a lot of money for fuel.
> In italy any surfer has got one of this.


unfortunately living in freezing scotland theres not many surfers here lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Sssanyongdingdong...





NarN said:


> This thing got be photoshopped... ROFLOL


Unfortunately it hasn't been photoshopped :doublesho, it really does look like that.

I agree with most of the ones already mentioned (not convinced about the Mini Coupe though)

Here's a few i've found

Mosler Consuiler:http://www.carstyling.ru/resources/entries/3356/Mosler_Consulier_GTP_1991.jpg
Subaru Tribeca: http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00980/subaru2_980675c.jpg
AMC Pacer: http://www.automill.com/uploads/Pacer.jpg
I don't know what the hell this is: http://img1.ranker.com/list_img/240...rs-automobile-model.jpg?version=1304036722000
Citroen Ami: http://frogsmoke.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/citroen ami.jpg
Subaru Baja: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/images/baja_tot1.jpg


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

not a production car, but ugly nonetheless:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Chicane said:


> not a production car, but ugly nonetheless:


WTF is that lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the Cube, Juke & Baja!!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

detaillover said:


> Mines has to be the Fiat Multipla.... i die a little everytime i see one. Anyone else any opinions? doubt theres gonna be many aston martins on this list lol


Mine too, hideous looking in my opinion...:speechles


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Strothow said:


>


Wow, that is one great looking car:lol:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Unfortunately it hasn't been photoshopped :doublesho, it really does look like that.
> 
> I agree with most of the ones already mentioned (not convinced about the Mini Coupe though)
> 
> ...


Wow, Tribeca! I forgot about how ugly this thing is...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Some great offerings but still not the ugliest cars ever. For that watch the top gear with the 79 Aston Martin lagonda. After you are sick in your mouth from the exterior, you are still not prepared for the interior. Not 1 good angle anywhere. Ugly on an epic level


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Nisan Tiida should be on the list


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

i would put in the AWS Shopper

neighbor bought one for his daughter and she never drove it :lol:
the car is based on the Goggomobil which at least as coupé was a nice car.
these cars are legal to be driven on the german autobahn ! but don´t try that !:doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicane said:


> not a production car, but ugly nonetheless:


that looks like 4 transporters and a bettle to make one..

its 3 transporters on the bottom.. or two with a joining section of another transporter..
then the roofs of 2 transporters on top with the top half of a bettle back to front for the front end..

pretty cool job :lol:
ugly as sin though.


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> its 3 transporters on the bottom.. or two with a joining section of another transporter..
> then the roofs of 2 transporters on top with the top half of a bettle back to front for the front end..


no...its one cutted at the D-pillar and the other from the B-pillar weldet 
to it and on the top is one complete with the front doors weldet and 
another window in it+the part of a beetle


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Daihatsu Materia looks like the Nissan Cube


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Even though there are uglier cars around, my neighbour across the road has one of these - every time I look out the window I see the damn thing and it doesn't get any better looking.


----------

